# What's the Best Router?



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello All,

If you are looking to buy a great and sophisticated router, please see this Article. 
*What's The Best Router...the Final Update! | Tech Support Forum*

The Article will give you some good ideas on what great features of the router will be suited to your needs. I have also compiled a list of good routers for you to choose from.

Thanks!


----------

